# First Pumpkin Pollination Job



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

Have kept bees in vine crops for nearly 30 years. Many times they sit right in the fields. Never had any problems as long as the growers sprayed before 8AM or after 8PM and did not allow any overspray or drift on the hives.

Disclaimer: Conditions with different producers, circumstances, etc my not produce the same relatively good results.


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Understood.

I wondered at the growers use of Sevin. Is that different than other growers?

The grower has the other guy do the spraying and stated he has no control as to the time it is done.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

farmdon said:


> The grower has the other guy do the spraying and stated he has no control as to the time it is done.


I would see if I could get number of they guy doing the spraying. Take him a jar of Honey and see if you can work out a spray schedule. Looking at the Sevin label. It says it's best to spray early morning or late afternoon.


http://www.gardentech.com/images/SevinConc16oz.pdf


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Pollination*

Sounds like trouble to me, poor attitude on growers part. I have a clause in my contract for $10 additional to remove & replace for spray. Access to move is often difficult if bees are in field. An experienced applicator will know how to avoid pollinator damage. Of course after they get knocked own, even once, they won't do much pollinating afterward. Aphids can be very hard to kill on the underside of those big leaves. Summer pollination is usually real hard on the bees and the effects may not be evident immediately. Be sure to charge enough. 

Oh great, another learning experience.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Summer pollination is usually real hard on the bees*

The grwoer can do what's called chemigation and *is not required *to notify you because the pesticide is being applied through the water.
I suggest an alternate plan like wildflower honey.
I know of a beekeeper that lost a lot of hives in watermelon pollination. He did not know that the grower used chemigation until late in the season.
Ernie


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the insights. The job has potential to become bigger with good results from my girls. I'm going to hedge my bets by using my 2nd string hives and be prepared for the worst.

Not to start another thread .... but if your primary job makes good money, I find that you only want just so many honey hives. A greater number means you have another job that doesn't pay well and the boss is a jerk.


----------

